# Hamster heaven or zoo zone 2 for a syrian?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a male syrian called Dexter 

He is currently in a Hamster heaven, the old design one, and I am starting to hate it!
As he is a big boy I had to buy him a huge wheel so purchased a Karlie wonderland 28cm one and because the stupid tubes go into the cage the wheel only just about fits and I've had to remove some of his toys to make room for it.

Anyway I have zoo zone 1's for my winter whites and I love the space they have in there even though they have no tubes to play in they have plenty of toys and whatnot.

So my question is, should I leave Dexter in his hamster heaven or do you think a zoo zone 2 would be ok for him?
He likes to sleep in that little penthouse on top of the HH but I could just buy a new one and put that in the zoo zone if I get him one.

Does anyone here have their syrian in a zoo zone 2? Any pics of your set up would be great if you have.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunshine the syrian has the new Hamster Heaven and she gets on with it fine. Never seen a Zoozone 2 in real life. Is it the bigger one (or is that the Zoozone 1)? There should be plenty of space for a syrian, it would give more floor space, but less climbing opportunities I would think. It would depend what toys you put in there.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah the zoo zone 2 is the bigger one, it is 100 x 51 x 37cm.
So it's longer that the HH but it is only 37cm wide where the HH is 50cm. So thats only a little bit less.
So I'm just wondering if that size would be ok.

Dex isn't a very active hamster! He has all sorts of toys to climb on but rarely wakes up to use them!


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

A cheaper option would be to take off the tubes if they are annoying and get a couple of these tube stops The Pet Express - Savic Metro Square Connector - £2.98 - Small Animals - Cages


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Yeah the zoo zone 2 is the bigger one, it is 100 x 51 x 37cm.
> So it's longer that the HH but it is only 37cm wide where the HH is 50cm. So thats only a little bit less.
> So I'm just wondering if that size would be ok.
> 
> Dex isn't a very active hamster! He has all sorts of toys to climb on but rarely wakes up to use them!


wrong way round hun

its 51 wide x 37 high :thumbup:

i kept my hedgehog in a ZZ2 and have kept gerbils in them too, but not a hamster so im no use there sorry


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> wrong way round hun
> 
> its 51 wide x 37 high :thumbup:
> 
> i kept my hedgehog in a ZZ2 and have kept gerbils in them too, but not a hamster so im no use there sorry


Oh yeah.....ooops!!
Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ZZ2s are great if you mesh the top. Allows for more creativity and great if you can put loads od climbing things in. I have 2 winter whites in one....had four in one but two have had to move out lol!!

I like my HH too though lol!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a zz2 set up for my mice 

A hammy would be fine in it. I had my old male ham in it before
Just mesh the lid and you wont have a problem


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have just ordered a zoo zone 2 
I hope Dexter likes it!


----------

